# Zazula reaches 1000



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Lets all congradulate Zazula on his outstanding performance in the Microsoft Computing Forums and reaching a 1000 post count :sayyes: 

:4-clap: :beerchug: artytime :spinning: :leb:


Keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Bravo Zazula...keep up the excellent work


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Great work, congratulations on reaching your first K


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done Zazula!! :winkgrin: :grin:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Our little boy is growing up!!

:grin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Great job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats, Zazula. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice Job! :smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks a lot, everybody. It looks like the whole MS team moves forward with what we call "full afterburner" speed. Nickster broke 2k (wow - and he keeps a blazing pace), Geekgirl broke 6k (triple-wow for what is really beyond human measure). We should all thank Bill Gates and the guys at Redmond for keeping all of us really busy...:grin:

Oh, by the way TJ, I was wondering what's the "frequent poster" name deserved for me...:shy:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Zazula said:


> Thanks a lot, everybody. It looks like the whole MS team moves forward with what we call "full afterburner" speed. Nickster broke 2k (wow - and he keeps a blazing pace), Geekgirl broke 6k (triple-wow for what is really beyond human measure). We should all thank Bill Gates and the guys at Redmond for keeping all of us really busy...:grin:
> 
> Oh, by the way TJ, I was wondering what's the "frequent poster" name deserved for me...:shy:


Great idea....three cheers for Bill Gates and MS hip-hip horray, hip-hip horray...ohhh nevermind :laugh: 

Have to keep a blazing pace with you hot on my heels Zazula...give it a week or two and you'll be ahead of me :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

wow, it took me over a year, and it took you just a couple months. and i had to post in offline too! just goes to show that macs are that much better. :winkgrin: 
good job, now i know where to go if i ever need help with my win pc.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Zazula* hit over 2,027 Posts: 

Good work:sayyes:


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Great!!


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Well done Zazula!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Second party! I missed the last. sorry.
Well done!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats again, Zazula! You sure rack those posts up quick!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

CONGRATS Zazula!! 

:luxhello: :4-cheers: :FIREdevil :leb:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

good gravy, he must have no life :winkgrin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> good gravy, he must have no life :winkgrin:


I was ready to say exactly the same thing...:laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Can't be all bad sinc - he's hosting Indoril's Mod celebration! :grin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Glaswegian said:


> Can't be all bad sinc - he's hosting Indoril's Mod celebration! :grin:


I missed another one? I need to get out more.


----------

